# Same Cruddy Video Driver in L212



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

I still have ~1" of black space on all four sides of HD programming on my RCA DLP RP. I thought this was going to be fixed in L212. Actually to fix it I just need the driver from a couple of releases back. I'm really getting irritated.

MIKE


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Looks fine with my 921 and Panasonic Plasma.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Same here,and it seems they fixed something because now I can set it to 16x9 and my format button works on all channels, instead of telling it I have 4:3 to get a decent picture and format only on HD channels.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

I still get the black stripes between the picture and the gray bars.
(I have the update, but haven't had a chance to update my signature)


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

FaxMan said:


> I still get the black stripes between the picture and the gray bars.
> (I have the update, but haven't had a chance to update my signature)


That doesn't necessarily sound like a bug to me.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

FaxMan said:


> I still get the black stripes between the picture and the gray bars.
> (I have the update, but haven't had a chance to update my signature)


Me Too. I notice this on some SD channels but not all.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

mraub said:


> I still have ~1" of black space on all four sides of HD programming on my RCA DLP RP. I thought this was going to be fixed in L212. Actually to fix it I just need the driver from a couple of releases back. I'm really getting irritated.
> 
> MIKE


Mike,

My set still has the black space on all four sides as well. No change from L211. It is not only on HD programming, but all DVI output whether HD or not. I guess all SD through the DVI output is upconverted to HD though, right? Also, the S-video and composite outputs are washed out (whites blown out) worse in this version than 211.

Bill


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Rotryrkt said:


> My set still has the black space on all four sides as well. No change from L211. It is not only on HD programming, but all DVI output whether HD or not. I guess all SD through the DVI output is upconverted to HD though, right? Also, the S-video and composite outputs are washed out (whites blown out) worse in this version than 211.


Here is a question for you. If you record the HDNet test pattern on tuesday morning at 5am or so, and then you view it back again, what do you see on the overscan shot? It shows overscan numbers all the way around the edge of the screen. What numbers can you see on the top, bottom and sides, just before your black bars appear?

As far as the s-video and composite outputs are concrened, you can compensate for it. I have different calibration settings for all of my inputs so everything looks fine.


----------



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

Bill,
It seems as if we have essentially the same TV and the same problem. Have you posted an official bug report? I wonder if griping to DISH's tech support people might have a greater effect.
MIKE

[/QUOTE=Rotryrkt]Mike,

My set still has the black space on all four sides as well. No change from L211. It is not only on HD programming, but all DVI output whether HD or not. I guess all SD through the DVI output is upconverted to HD though, right? Also, the S-video and composite outputs are washed out (whites blown out) worse in this version than 211.

Bill[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

mraub said:


> Bill,
> It seems as if we have essentially the same TV and the same problem. Have you posted an official bug report? I wonder if griping to DISH's tech support people might have a greater effect.
> MIKE
> 
> ...


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry I missed that point Rotryrkt. That isn't good if your calibration changes over a period of hours. Wow. That is a problem. The HD input doesn't change like that, just SD inputs?

I don't have a RCA 50" DLP. I still have a direct view 1080i display, I still like that picture better. Maybe I will switch to a DLP when they come out with the 1080i DLP later this year.

I am curious about what the test pattern shows for you though. There have been overscan and underscan problems with the 921 in the past, most recently with an underscan problem on the component and I believe DVI outputs.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

mraub said:


> I still have ~1" of black space on all four sides of HD programming on my RCA DLP RP. I thought this was going to be fixed in L212. Actually to fix it I just need the driver from a couple of releases back. I'm really getting irritated.


The image generated by the 921 reaches the edge of the screen on the vast majority of display devices. If your particular set has an insufficient amount of overscan, that's a problem with the set, not with the 921. I, for one, certainly don't want the 921 trying to stretch or otherwise adjust the image for this one particular HDTV model when it works fine for everyone else.

No offense, but let's not ask Dish to break something for 98% of the customers to fix it for the other 2%. Have to be careful about any changes here.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Slordak said:


> The image generated by the 921 reaches the edge of the screen on the vast majority of display devices. If your particular set has an insufficient amount of overscan, that's a problem with the set, not with the 921. I, for one, certainly don't want the 921 trying to stretch or otherwise adjust the image for this one particular HDTV model when it works fine for everyone else.
> 
> No offense, but let's not ask Dish to break something for 98% of the customers to fix it for the other 2%. Have to be careful about any changes here.


Slordak,

It's not the set!! This problem did not exist prior to L211. Whatever they did with 211 screwed it up.

jsanders,

It only blows out the whites on SD outputs. DVI is rock solid. I too am curious to see what happens with the test pattern. Do they broadcast it just on Tuesday mornings, or every day?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

They only do the test pattern on Tuesday mornings.

And yes, there has been an underscan issue on the 921 for a while, however, if memory serves, it only happened with 720p transmissions in the past. 

I believe Jerry G could elaborate on it more, as he had to live with it. I think boylehome also verified it. I verified it myself, however, I have my overscan set to about 4% which is just enough to mask the problem so I don't see it.

Are you there Jerry G? Do you still see that underscan issue?

Regardless, I don't think that anyone saw it on all four sides, I thought it was just the right and left sides for 720p broadcasts that showed a slight underscan.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

jsanders,

The underscan issue in a previous software version was with a 1080i broadcast. With a 4:3 image broadcast as 1080, when the Stretch mode was used, there were thin black side bars. The stretch mode was correct with a 720p 4:3 image. This was fixed prior to 212 (maybe it was 211 that fixed it) and it remains fixed on both my Pioneer 50" plasma and my 22" Mits HD LCD set when viewing a 4:3 image broadcast as 720 or 1080.

BTW, I never saw the underscan issue on the top and bottom. It was only on the sides. I also don't see the issue of a thin black bar between the image and the gray side bars in general. I've seen it occasionally in the past, but I believe it's in the image being broadcast and not due to any flaw in the 921.

I came to the thread after receiving your email. Frankly, I would have looked at the thread sooner if the title had actually indicated the problem. Good thread titles are a good thing


----------



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

Can the video driver be separated from the rest of the software? Any pre-L211 video driver would solve my problem. The 921's output is the only one that presents this problem; both DVD's and video from the set's built-in ATSC tuner fill the entire screen.

MIKE


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike, did you ever send me your receiver information so that I could get it to the people tracking the video interface issues? There is a group of 3 people specifically tasked to track video issues with certain display devices. If you haven't sent me your info (contact phone #, receiver info, television model), please do so that you can be added to the tracking list.


----------

